# Found my first arrowhead



## USMC0844 (Aug 22, 2013)

I found this beauty in my back yard while I was building a fence. Just happened to look at the ground at the right time. I don't know anything about it so any info anyone can give would be great (who might have made it, how long ago, what's it made of, etc). The bottom was broken off and I could not find it. Either way, I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks kinda new, any knappers in your neighborhood? And thanks for your service.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2013)

Hard to say what type without the base. Looks like east TN Knox chert.


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 22, 2013)

Dave, I just bought the property a few months ago. The husband was an outdoorsman but he died in '05 and I have no idea if he did any knapping. I think it was resting in a clay bed and got turned up by the tractor when we were digging holes for the fence. If it's not new, then that could explain why it's well preserved.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2013)

It's not new, IMO. I'm a knapper, and I find points here made from that same material that have been in the ground for thousands of years, and they're nice and fresh and shiny black.


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 22, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's not new, IMO. I'm a knapper, and I find points here made from that same material that have been in the ground for thousands of years, and they're nice and fresh and shiny black.



It's sharp as an angry mother's tongue too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2013)

The Hillbilly knows his stuff on that mountain stuff. What he didn`t tell you is that whether you realize it or not, you are now hooked. Everywhere you see bare dirt now, you will be lookin` for ancient artifacts. Nice find.


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Nic. I've actually been searching for weeks but it's when I'm doing other things that I actually find one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2013)

USMC0844 said:


> Thanks Nic. I've actually been searching for weeks but it's when I'm doing other things that I actually find one.





A hint....look for "worked edges". They stand out.


----------



## Son (Aug 22, 2013)

Would have been nice if the stem had been on that one. Serrated like a Kirk type. Early Archaic.  That's pretty old.


----------



## dalton257 (Aug 22, 2013)

nice point, Its a little too far north for me to help but I agree with Son, if I found it down here I would say kirk also.    By the way I was an 0844 in the USMC also. Got out in 87


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dalton, I just got out on Aug 10th. Thanks for your service.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome find. Congrats!!


----------



## The Skinner (Aug 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Hillbilly knows his stuff on that mountain stuff. What he didn`t tell you is that whether you realize it or not, you are now hooked. Everywhere you see bare dirt now, you will be lookin` for ancient artifacts. Nice find.



Every time you pass a plowed field you'll look for signs of water and strange elevated areas and want to go take a look for yourself. It's very addicting.


----------



## Jamey J (Jan 18, 2014)

Could be a snap base


----------



## dtala (Jan 18, 2014)

Son beat me to it, Kirk family. Very old, Early Archaic probably


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 23, 2014)

*Hooked is right*



Nicodemus said:


> The Hillbilly knows his stuff on that mountain stuff. What he didn`t tell you is that whether you realize it or not, you are now hooked. Everywhere you see bare dirt now, you will be lookin` for ancient artifacts. Nice find.


I've been looking at any and all exposed dirt since I was about 6yo when my dad found a point while we were walking along a levee. It's crazy some of the places I find points just because I bother to look.


----------

